# SCHUFA



## Heiko (22 April 2003)

Ich höre immer wieder von meinen Lesern, dass die Unternehmen mit SCHUFA-Eintragungen drohen.
Kann mal jemand (am besten mit Quelle) zusammenfassen, was konkret in die Schufa-Datenbank eingetragen werden darf? Und vor allem wann?


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

http://213.30.253.80/tools/schufa/schufa_mf.jsp

Jeder, der ein Girokonto besitzt, ist bei der Schufa registriert. Die "Schutzgemeinschaft für allgemeine Kreditsicherung" ist eine Gemeinschaftseinrichtung von Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die ihren Kunden Geld- oder Warenkredite gewähren, wie etwa Banken und Sparkassen, Telekommunikationsunternehmen, Versandhäuser und Kreditkartengesellschaften. Ziel der Schufa ist es, ihre Vertragspartner vor Kreditausfällen zu schützen. 
Alle Kundendaten, die bei der Kreditvergabe eine Rolle spielen (nicht aber Auskünfte über Einkommens- und Vermögensverhältnisse), werden deshalb an die Schufa gemeldet, wo sie bei Bedarf von anderen Unternehmen angefordert werden können. So können z. B. Banken bevor sie einen Ratenkredit einräumen, feststellen, ob der Kunde schon bei anderen Geldinstituten Kredite oder Kreditlimite hat, und ob er diese problemlos zurückzahlt. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jetzt ist natürlich interessant, was passiert, wenn Dich einer ungerechtfertigt bei der Schufa meldet. Mom, ich schau mal ob ich was dazu finde.


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/faq/schufa.htm

Das ist aber mal interessant. Wenn ich wissen will, was die Schufa über mich weitergibt muss ich blechen, aber an wen meine Daten weitergegeben worden sind, wird mir eh nicht gesagt. Also irgendwie scheint mir das ja meilenweit am Datenschutz vorbeizugehen oder was meinst Du dazu?


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

Grundsätzlich dürfen deshalb Kundendaten an die Schufa nur übermittelt werden, wenn der Betroffene in ihre Übermittlung einwilligt. Dies geschieht in der Regel formularmäßig durch die Unterzeichnung der "Schufa-Klausel". 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.bfd.bund.de/dsvonaz/s3.html

Außerdem werden Daten aus öffentlichen Verzeichnissen entnommen. Hierzu gehören: die Eidesstattliche Versicherung über ein dem Gericht vorzulegendes Vermögensverzeichnis, der Haftbefehl zur Erzwingung einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung über ein dem Gericht vorzulegendes Vermögensverzeichnis und die Eröffnung eines Konkursverfahrens. 


...........Unabhängig von der Einwilligung darf das Unternehmen der Schufa auch Daten aufgrund nicht vertragsgemäßer Abwicklung ( z.B. Kündigung des Kredits, Inanspruchnahme einer vertraglich vereinbarten Lohnabtretung, beantragter Mahnbescheid bei unbestrittener Forderung, Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen etc. ) melden, da hier das Interesse an der Kenntnis anderer kreditgewährender Unternehmen daran, dass sich eine Person nicht vertragsgemäß verhält, in aller Regel höher zu bewerten sein wird, als das Interesse des Betroffenen an der Geheimhaltung dieses Umstandes. Diese Abwägung ist nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz geboten und eine Übermittlung dieser Daten an die Schufa dann rechtlich zulässig.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also müsste man jetzt mal herausfinden, ob so ein Inkassounternehmen einen Schufaeintrag vornehmen kann ohne mein Einverständnis, wenn ja wann und welche Beweise die dann vorlegen müssen, dass der Eintrag gerechtfertigt ist. Und ob die mich davon informieren müssen in solchen Fällen, wo ich nicht eingewilligt habe. Denn es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass ich 7 Euro für Selbstauskunft zahlen muss und mir das noch negativ angekreidet wird, wenn ich Selbstauskunft einhole. Also irgendwie finde ich das rechtlich nicht in Ordnung, dass man noch registriert wird wie oft man sich nach seinen eigenen Einträgen erkundigt hat, wenn die eh schreiben, dass die Schufaeinträge oft veraltet und überholt wären.

Ham wir keinen Rechtsanwalt, der sich da auskennt?? Klingt ja gar nicht so toll, was ich da alles gefunden habe. :-(


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

Datenschützer kritisieren "Verbrauchertäuschung" durch Schufa

http://www.ngo-online.de/ganze_nachricht.php4?Nr=5652


----------



## Marie (23 April 2003)

das ist vielleicht auch noch interessant, eigentlich aber dasselbe wie oben auch schon:

http://www.schuldnerberatung-euregio.com/schufa.htm

aber hier steht mal endlich was neues:
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/finanzen/kredite/schufa/01.html

Bevor die Bank oder die Sparkasse einen Kredit einräumt, holt sie sich eine Auskunft bei der Schufa ein und kann so feststellen ob der Kunde beispielsweise schon bei anderen Geldinstituten Kredite oder Kreditlimite hat, und ob er diese problemlos zurückzahlt. 

Dieses uneingeschränkte Auskunftsrecht (im sogenannten A-Verfahren) genießen jedoch nur Banken, Leasinggesellschaften und Kreditkartenfirmen. Für den Versandhandel und Mobilfunkunternehmen gilt das sogenannte B-Verfahren. Hier werden nur Negativdaten weitergegeben, d.h. diese Unternehmen erhalten nur Auskünfte über evtl. bestehende oder vergangene Kreditprobleme.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Einmal negativ bewertet, immer negativ bewertet
Ebenso weiß sie nicht, ob eine Rechnung unbezahlt blieb, weil sie unberechtigt oder irrtümlicherweise überhöht war, was im Telekommunikationsgeschäft nicht selten vorkommt. Selbst wenn gerichtlich geklärt ist, dass eine Ware oder Dienstleistung wegen Fehlerhaftigkeit oder unzumutbarer Mängel nicht bezahlt werden muss, erfährt die Schufa in aller Regel davon nichts und der Negativposten bleibt in der Schufa-Auskunft bestehen, auch wenn der Kunde von seiner Zahlungsverpflichtung freigesprochen wurde.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Na ja, sowas hab ich mir gedacht. Also das beinhalten die Drohungen!!!!!!!!!

 :abgelehnt:


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Datenschützer kritisieren "Verbrauchertäuschung" durch Schufa
> 
> http://www.ngo-online.de/ganze_nachricht.php4?Nr=5652




Am schnellsten merkst Du, dass Du bei der Schufa eingetragen bist, wenn Du keine Waren mehr von den Versandhändlern bekommst.

:vlol:


Spaß beiseite, deshalb habe ich in meiner Klage gegen die nexnet auch das Auskunftsverlangen als Antrag eingestellt.


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2003)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was einem mit der Schufa passieren kann:



http://online.wdr.de/online/wirtschaft/schufa/index.phtml


----------



## Marie (23 April 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Am schnellsten merkst Du, dass Du bei der Schufa eingetragen bist, wenn Du keine Waren mehr von den Versandhändlern bekommst.
> 
> :vlol:



Du lachst noch? Geh in Dein Bett und schäm Dich. Ich hab die Krise, was ich da jetzt schon wieder alles gelesen habe.  Heiko, warum hast Du mir das angetan? Ich hab ja sowas von vertrauensselig an den Datenschutz geglaubt bis vorhin


----------



## Marie (23 April 2003)

Also das ist ja doch wirklich das allerletzte:

markt-Recherchen haben ergeben, welche Daten beim Scoring eine Rolle spielen:

Das Alter des Kunden - weil Personen zwischen 20 und 30 in der Vergangenheit häufiger Kredite nicht zurückgezahlt haben als Personen zwischen 50 und 60. 

Die Adresse - weil Menschen im Villenvorort eine höhere Zahlungsfähigkeit haben als Menschen im „Arme-Leute-Viertel“. 

Wohnungswechsel - weil jeder Umzug Geld kostet. Geld, das womöglich fehlt, um die nächste Rechnung zu bezahlen. 

Wechsel des Arbeitsplatzes - weil die Gefahr besteht, dass die Person über die Probezeit nicht hinauskommt, womöglich arbeitslos wird.

Selbst der Antrag eines Bürgers, schriftlich über die bei der Schufa gespeicherten Daten informiert zu werden, kann den Score verschlechtern. Denn die so genannte Eigenauskunft, heißt es bei der Schufa, werde häufig als „wirtschaftliches Führungszeugnis“ genutzt. Viele Vermieter zum Beispiel verlangen die Schufa-Auskunft, ehe sie eine Wohnung vergeben. Und der Wohnungswechsel erhöht laut Schufa das Risiko, dass ein Kredit nicht zurückgezahlt werden kann.


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2003)

Ich habe mir schon irgendwie gedacht dass das eine seltsame Konstellation ist...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig von der Einwilligung darf das Unternehmen der Schufa auch Daten aufgrund nicht vertragsgemäßer Abwicklung ( z.B. Kündigung des Kredits, Inanspruchnahme einer vertraglich vereinbarten Lohnabtretung, beantragter Mahnbescheid bei *unbestrittener* Forderung, Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen etc. ) melden, da hier das Interesse an der Kenntnis anderer kreditgewährender Unternehmen daran, dass sich eine Person *nicht vertragsgemäß* verhält, in aller Regel höher zu bewerten sein wird, als das Interesse des Betroffenen an der Geheimhaltung dieses Umstandes.



die meisten dialergeschädigten haben ja dasselbe problem und haben die rechtmäßigkeit der forderungen bestritten. ob also eine forderung zu recht besteht und ob sich die geschädigten "nicht vertragsgemäß" verhalten haben, kann frühestens ein richter entscheiden.
wenn es einem inkassounternehmen dennoch gelingt, eine solche eintragung zu bewirken oder wenn es daten bezüglich der kreditwürdigkeit von dir an dritte weitergibt, dann würde das hier wohl greifen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/186.html


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Marie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tschuldigung, ich muss klugsch ..... :http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html   ist einschlägig wegen Kreditgefährdung. Bei evtl. Strafanzeige den *Strafantrag* nicht vergessen. Das Delikt wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt.


----------



## Guest (25 April 2003)

Moin

Zitat:
Löschfristen: Entfernt werden alle Angaben zum Beispiel:

    * über Kredite nach drei Jahren ab dem Jahr der Rückzahlung
    * über Giro- und Kreditkartenkonten ab Mitteilung über Auflösung des Kontos
    * über Versandhauskonten drei Jahre nach Eingang beziehungsweise ab Mitteilung über die Auflösung

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## AmiRage (21 August 2003)

Bin eben noch über etwas Interessantes zu diesem Thema gestolpert. Quelle ist der 24. Tätigkeitsbericht des Datenschutzzentrums SH vom 17. April 2002 (LT-Drs. 15/1700).




> *Eine kleine Erpressung*
> 
> Einige Inkassounternehmen verleihen ihren Mahnschreiben dadurch Nachdruck, dass sie unverhohlen mit einer Meldung an die SCHUFA drohen, falls der Schuldner dem Zahlungsverlangen nicht nachkommt. Derartige Drohungen kommen strafrechtlich relevanten Erpressungen bedenklich nahe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (21 August 2003)

Dazu passt http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=23501#23501


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2003)

Gerade ein Bericht in Frontal21 über den sog. "Geheimdienst der Kreditwirtschaft":

Hilflose Verbraucher - Unschuldig im Netz der Schufa


----------



## Fidul (25 November 2003)

Ja, da werden von den Telcos/Inkassofirmen/Anwälten fix mal bestrittene Forderungen eingetragen und die Dödel von der Schufa machen da fröhlich mit. Wer hier mit den bekannten Vollpatienten zu tun hat, die bekanntermaßen gern mit dem Schufa-Eintrag drohen, sollte wirklich aufpassen, daß er nicht von der Seite noch einen als Abschiedsgruß reingewürgt kriegt.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2003)

Wenn die Forderung bestritten ist und trotzdem eingetragen wird, sehe ich üble Nachrede und Kreditgefährdung verwirklicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Forderung bestritten ist und trotzdem eingetragen wird, sehe ich üble Nachrede und Kreditgefährdung verwirklicht.



Sehe ich auch so. Dann Strafanzeige und Straf*antrag*.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Forderung bestritten ist und trotzdem eingetragen wird, sehe ich üble Nachrede und Kreditgefährdung verwirklicht.





			
				Frontal21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 33 Einträge. Davon sind 21 falsch, mit denen habe ich nichts zu tun. Dazu gehören verschiedene Kredite, Auto-Leasing-Verträge und gekündigte Kredite, bei denen die Bank geklagt hat. Und das Allerschlimmste: eine abgegebene eidesstattliche Versicherung, die mir sofort das Genick brechen würde."



... da fällt einem wirklich nicht mehr viel zu ein. Die SCHUFA mischt dabei wohl auch tüchtig mit.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2003)

Die SCHUFA mischt garnicht.
Die schreibt nur munter alles ohne Prüfung rein, was die teilnehmenden Unternehmen melden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die SCHUFA mischt garnicht.
> Die schreibt nur munter alles ohne Prüfung rein, was die teilnehmenden Unternehmen melden.


Was die falschen oder unzulässigen Eintragungen anbetrifft, magst Du evtl. Recht haben, allerdings unterstützt die SCHUFA die Kreditgefährdung z.B. durch das Scoring-System und die besonders klebrigen Finger, wenn es darum geht, unrechtmäßige Eintragungen etc. zu löschen.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2003)

> In Zukunft könnten Negativ-Einträge sogar noch weiter reichende Folgen haben.
> Denn die "Krake" Schufa will ihre Tätigkeit bundesweit ausdehnen - auf Versicherungen,
> Inkassounternehmen und die Wohnungswirtschaft.
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder hat die Kraft (finanziell und rechtlich) sich gegen solche Fehler zu wehren


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2003)

Zum Scoring (das ist persönlich für sehr dubios halte) kann man eigentlich garnix sagen, da das Verfahren als "sensibles Geschäftsgeheimnis" nicht veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Scoring (das ist persönlich für sehr dubios halte) kann man eigentlich garnix sagen, da das Verfahren als "sensibles Geschäftsgeheimnis" nicht veröffentlicht wird.


Das ist ein makabrer Witz, daß ein privates Unternehmen mit einem "Geschäftsgeheimnis" 
de facto über das finanzielle Wohl und Wehe der  Bürger der gesamten Bundesrepublik 
allein entscheidet, ohne jede Kontrollinstanz (außer im Einzelfall der eines Gerichtes)
und das seit 75 Jahren...
http://www.schufa.de/historie.html


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2003)

Wobei ich bezweifle, dass das Gericht das Scoring-Verfahren hinterleuchten könnte.
Zudem ziehen die Datenschützer mit der SCHUFA an einem Strang. Zumindest war das bei meiner letzten Anfrage so.


----------



## Lumumba (26 November 2003)

Zur SCHUFA lest auch mal hier: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=4313#4313 

Hab da auch meine Erfahrungen sammeln müssen...  :bigcry:


----------

